# The great Photos by the cheapest Camera, By the PRO



## surapon (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I would like to share with you, that All the great Photos can be done by the Cheapest camera, If we know how to shoot.
Enjoy
Surapon.

Pro Photographer, Cheap Camera Challenge (#2 Hermann Lee)


----------



## surapon (Jul 3, 2014)

Another one

Pro Photographer, Cheap Camera Challenge (#1 Carsten Schael)

Enjoy
Surapon


----------

